# Lake Powell-Farleys canyon



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

First night my buddy had a bat land on him. Then we got drunk








Next morning I caught a nice largemouth right when I woke up.








Then had to help myself to some coffee to cure the whiskey pains.








Jumped out on the water and caught my first lake Powell walleye trolling around shad raps.








caught a couple smaller smallmouths then this one on a spinnerbait from shore.








Let the pups take a swim. Drake really liked cliff jumping.








Threw some flys for some spunky sunfish and a couple smallmouths.








Suzie found a nice comfortable rock to sleep on while watching us fish from shore.








The original all american red meat. Tasty burgers.








Next day caught some eyes in the morning and some crappies from shore.








Later that night made some fish tacos








Yummmm








Next morning we whacked a double on stripers trolling gold cranks.








Then I caught a nice eye on a white crank








As we are trolling around I see this fish floating around. We stopped to check it out and it turns out to be a walleye that bit off a little more than he could chew. He passed away eating a pretty good sized shad while he already had good sized one that hadn't even digested yet. Glutton. You can see his final meal sticking out of his throat.








extracting first shad.








half digested fish deep inside.








Another nice striper from shore caught by my buddy Joe. 24 incher.








My dog Drake loves to lay down in the water, its hilarious.








Last fish of the trip, a little cat to complete the multi-species slam. Largemouths, Smallies, Stripers, Walleye, Crappie, Catfish, Sunfish.








Pretty **** good way to end the summer. 90 degree temps all week.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I love this report !!!

Food, dogs, coffee, fish, bats......looks like a great time. Thanks !!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice report Scott! Looks like a killer time. Drake is fearless huh??


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Yea, I really think he enjoys the extra hang time. That big round rock is a pretty good little jump. It seemed like he was actually posing in mid air. All the other dogs had no chance at getting to the stick before Drake. I should have gotten some video.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job SKUNK_BUSTER!! It's good to see you broke out the Old Bay Seasoning! |-O-|

Those multi-species trips are always fun.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice report dude, Powell is where it's at.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

sawsman said:


> Good job SKUNK_BUSTER!! It's good to see you broke out the Old Bay Seasoning! |-O-|
> 
> Those multi-species trips are always fun.


Thanks. The fish turned out perfect. Just a little old bay, salt, and some lemon pepper in the dry rub and also in the batter. Batter is just made from pancake mix. Instead adding water I add beer and lemon juice. Works out every time. :EAT:








Did I mention that you have good paying attention to detail skills. Most people would not know that was old bay unless they could read it.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> Thanks. The fish turned out perfect. Just a little old bay, salt, and some lemon pepper in the dry rub and also in the batter. Batter is just made from pancake mix. Instead adding water I add beer and lemon juice. Works out every time. :EAT:
> *Did I mention that you have good paying attention to detail skills?*. Most people would not know that was old bay unless they could read it.


I'm guessing the bottle next to the Old Bay is that gool ole' lemon pepper... Looks like the Schilling Brand. 

Sounds like a good batter mix.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude Post up that recipe! I would love a new one. I know you are chef so its just all thrown together but post something up for real!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Liked it from the first line to the last. Great trip.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet fishing batman!


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Hell yes my friend.


----------

